# lending libraries?



## mesaka (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi all,

Well we have found an English speaking place for the kids to go to school and we will pay a visit to find a house to rent in a few weeks time. My wife and kids leave Germany at the beginning of next month for a couple of months stay in the UK before our temporary move to Nicosia ...we are definitely on schedule!...now we need to consider what we are going to bring with us. A big question surrounds whether we bring our extensive collection of books as my wife is an avid reader. Are there any libraries in Nicosia or the surroundings that have English language novels to borrow? What about English language book shops (and are they very expensive?).

Thanks for any advice you can give us


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

There are libraries in Cyprus, I'm not sure how big or extensive the collection is there though as I haven't been to the one in Nicosia. In Paphos, there are several second hand shops for books where you can swap or get store credit so I am sure once you are here you will find many in Nicosia too. The name and street of the Nicosia library is below:
Severeios Library, Plateia Arch. Kyprianou

As for prices, they are much more expensive than the US - compared to the UK they might be a bit more expensive. You can always order on Amazon UK too - if you are a Prime Member I believe you can get free shipping or try Ebay for lots of books if all else fails!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The markets and car boots tend to have second hand book stalls.
I dont know what markets there are in Nicosia but I am sure there will be some and failing that there is Fassouri market at Limassol.


----------



## mesaka (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone - thats at least three packing cases saved!


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Actually that library in Nicosia is as good as not existant. The British Council had a good library back when I was growing up but I went to their new building and when I was asking for the library they looked at me like I was from another planet. There is a bookstore with an english section but almost double the prices, nothing seems to be going on discount so I would say if you are bringing a container bring as much as possible. Or like Cleo said try Amazon.


----------



## Aase (Jul 8, 2007)

In Limassol there are at least two stores that sell second hand English books and they have a good range. Otherwise I oreder books from play.com as they send for free and are very efficient. Amazon charges and regard Cyprus as 'outside Europe' so their delivery costs are quite high. Some local bookshops here in Limassol have a good range of English books but they cost quite a lot more, around 15 euros for a book that would be 8 pounds in the UK. We had a container when we moved and brought all our books with us, for me a home without books is a very empty home!!!


----------



## atw26 (May 23, 2009)

Are you part of the British Forces? The UN has a pretty good library if you'll have access to the UNPA. 

If the Severios library is the one near the main post office, I agree that it might as well not exist. I didn't see many English books and when I inquired if I could borrow, they said no! But perhaps they confused me for a tourist. However, the universities all have libraries though their fiction sections may be small. The University of Cyprus is supposed to have a good literature section. There is a yearly membership fee but it's pretty nominal.

theresoon, I had the same response when I went in 2001 to the Brit. Council. I had whiled away many a Saturday morning there growing up so it was a shame that it's gone!

For second hand books, St.Paul's Anglican church has a small bookshop on Saturdays 10-noon. As I am not a morning person, I don't make it often. However prices are very reasonable. The Nicosia Dog Shelter Charity Shop also has a couple of bookcases of books. And there's a consignment shop in Ayios Dometios with about the same amount.

The two main English language bookshops are Soloneion Bookshop (solonion dot com dot cy - obviously *not* recently updated but the street address is good) in Engomi and Moufflon Bookshop (moufflon dot com dot cy) in the town center. I don't actually buy new fiction books so can't speak on prices.


----------



## mesaka (Mar 2, 2009)

atw26 said:


> Are you part of the British Forces? The UN has a pretty good library if you'll have access to the UNPA.
> 
> If the Severios library is the one near the main post office, I agree that it might as well not exist. I didn't see many English books and when I inquired if I could borrow, they said no! But perhaps they confused me for a tourist. However, the universities all have libraries though their fiction sections may be small. The University of Cyprus is supposed to have a good literature section. There is a yearly membership fee but it's pretty nominal.
> 
> ...


Thanks - no we don't have access to the armed forces library - that would have been good. The other two sources look much more promising! Our move is getting clser. My family leave Germany this week for a couple of months in Blighty before I join them and we travel from there to Nicosia. My wife and i are paying a swift visit in a couple of weeks time to try and find somewhere to live. Its, so far, all going to plan....


----------

